# A few words/phrases



## ElectricPink

Hi all,

If someone could help me out a bit with Tagalog that would be great.  I have tried dictionaries online but I am having trouble finding the equivalent of:

-  To do (as in "what do you want to do? or "what did you do?", I'm not sure gumawa carries the same meaning)
-  Is there a word that means "like" but not "want" as well?
-  "A lot"
-  "A bit" or "a little"
-  Is there a word that means "things" or "stuff"?
-  Is there a phrase equivalent to "in general"?
-  What is the best word for "happy"?  Masaya? Cloud?
-  Is there a word like "guy" in English, meaning older than boy but younger than man?

Any help would be much appreciated.  Maraming salamat!


----------



## toink

hi..


-"to do" means "gawin or gumawa".. what do you want to do - ano gusto mong gawin? what did you do- ano ang iyong ginawa?
-a word that would fit like, but not want at the same time is "katulad".. it is used when you are comparing things.
- a lot is "marami" or "sobrang sobra".. i like you a lot - gusto kita ng sobrang sobra. they have lots of money - may marami silang pera.
- "a bit" is kunti... as well as a little.
-"things" or "stuff" is "bagay" or "bagay bagay"
-in general (sa kabuoan)
-happy, masaya!!
-guy? teenage guy? binata



i hope this one will help you...


----------



## cherine

*One question per thread please.*


----------

